# Pics of My @$$



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

3 weeks ago:










2 weeks ago:










Today:












what do you guys think about this conversion... I think it came out pretty fly. sorry the last pic is bad quality I didnt use a flash.

-James


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, nice. I want SE-L tails.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. Where did you get the spoiler from. Is it the Sentra or 200sx version?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow lookin good...

I do believe that is a Sentra spoiler as the 200 spoiler has a brake light


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Do the cops ever give you trouble about having a plate with no numbers?

Seth


----------



## sweet200sx (Sep 19, 2002)

I really like that, it looks good.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

P.S. Next thing you shoul do is get a $9 pep-boys exhaust tip that covers the skinny one you have (its designed to). I did it and its much easier on the eyes than that pencil thing.

Seth


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nice ass.....lol


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Only 9 dollars seth? I need that!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

by the way, it looks really nice! I can't wait to get mine finished. 

2 weeks ago... really like Priority Mail huh? hehe


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.7453217467431.com/produc...ffID=39963&bmUID=1048438462828&bmLocale=en_CA

Something like that. Ok thats a canadian site and costs $13 CAD, but thats only like $8.50.
Still check discount auto or something. Mine was from there in Waltham, MA.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

it has a brake light on the spoiler... so I guess its a 200sx one?

I got the spoiler off of somebody on the boards a while ago (december maybe) but was too lazy to put it on until the other day... the SE-L tails I got from a place Sethwas said had a wrecked SE-L that he found online. The center piece I spray painted black myself.

thanks for the compliments... and I plan on running a full exhaust sometime... but not soon, so Seth thats a good idea that I will consider. I dont like the look of that muffler.

-James


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Do you have amber bulbs in where the clear turn signals are?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont know, I havent walked behind my car since I put them in, but I would imagine they are legal because they are how I got them from the junkyard.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DRYBOY!!! GUESS WHAT...

I GOT SOME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was @ the JY today and I saw a BLACK SEL sitting on the lot.

They already stripped the wheels and the bumpers but I got them!!!!


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *DRYBOY!!! GUESS WHAT...
> 
> I GOT SOME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Quick, go get the side skirts! And the trunk center bar...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this will explain the other stuff: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=160508


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Quick, go get the side skirts! And the trunk center bar...  *


we need to do a SE-L side skirt group buy!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

center piece looks helluva lot better than that ugly red but it looks very flat, did you clear coat it or not?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no clear coat... I will respray it later, it got touched when the paint was wet


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ahhh that explains it, will look even better cleared.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *P.S. Next thing you shoul do is get a $9 pep-boys exhaust tip that covers the skinny one you have (its designed to). I did it and its much easier on the eyes than that pencil thing.
> 
> Seth *


I got one today, it looks MUCH nicer... but, it only cost me $4. Go figure! I got some SE-L tails on the way too... I'll take pics of the whole rear again once those are in.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *I dont know, I havent walked behind my car since I put them in, but I would imagine they are legal because they are how I got them from the junkyard. *


Did you not install the lamps yourself? There are 2 bulbs that you have to take out to take out the old lamps and put back in the new ones. Anyways, I can check and see what bulbs are in mine at the moment.

Rear turn signals have to be amber or red right? So, if the bulbs in where the turn signals are are white, then I'll have to go get some amber ones.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, the rear turn signal needs to be red or yellow. Funny thing. My SE-L tails didn't come with the bulbs. I used my old bulbs and apparently the bulbs in the original assembly weren't colored. With the SE-L lights on there, the blinker lights up white but funny thing is, it doesn't look too out of place. I'll have to pick up an amber bulb next time I get a chance.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i cant wait to see ur ride... where are the pics at?


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Where'd you guys get the SE-L tails at? 
(Or did someone else already ask and I didn't see.)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

junkyard... car-parts.com actually.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

or find a board member that got rid of their SE-L's for altezzas


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

What year/model did the tail lights come in?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1999 Nissan Sentra SE Limited


----------

